# treats for a dog with a liver shunt



## mtenander1

Mia loves to chew. She loves the rawhide bones but they are very high in crude protein that it just isn't good for her with her liver shunt. Can anyone recommend some type of bone (that is not plastic) that she could have? Thanks...


----------



## dr.jaimie

i think u r out of luck...most bone type treats will be high in protein


----------



## puppymom

How about the Everlasting treat ball? 

It is a rubber ball in which you insert a small hard disc. I suspect the disc itself is high in protein but it takes them a very long time to actually eat the disc. I only refill Ty's about once a month which means he isn't getting much of the actual treat. 

I recommend you get the medium or large, not the small. I have a large and a small and Ty actually prefers tohe large. It is also harder for him to get at the treat. 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...D=1173870194590


----------



## Malteseluv

My yorkie has a liver shunt and I always give him Nylabones...the ones that are not edible with flavors. Also, if you want to give something that is edible, there is one edible type of nylabone that has like 0.5% protein, so that would probably be okay for your baby. I've given it to Miko before, and he was fine. I'm very strict about his diet. Some other treats (not bone kind) that are safe to give that I give and I know several other people give their liver compromised furbabies are:
cut up green apples (peeled), watermelon (no seeds), Stoneyfield organic or soy yogurt, cottage cheese (just a tsp or so)


----------



## The A Team

I have a friend who is an active member of a liver shunt web-site. Her dog has had the liver shunt surgery. Now all three of her dogs eat food and treats that Kodie can have. I'll get the link for you and post it later...when I get it.


----------



## Malteseluv

My yorkie's liver shunt is inoperable, unfortunately, so he will never be able to eat the same stuff as my maltese, Emma. But it's okay, he gets to eat all kinds of other stuff. He gets homemade stuff that is safe for his liver and he does eat a prescription dog food as well.
Here is a link to a liver shunt/mvd support group:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Liver_S...nd_MVD_Support/
The members there are very knowledgable


----------



## The A Team

I talked with my friend and she gave me this link to a liver shunt forum 
http://us.f840.mail.yahoo.com/ym/Compose?T...yahoogroups.com

She says there are files and links full of info. As far as treats, she gives her dogs some of the holistic & organic ones like Newman's for the Health pro: Luv-a Bones & Biscuits n Gravy mini's (apple oatmeal) just look for low protein 12% - 18% max on dry foods.








hope this helps a little....


----------



## mistilarae

> My yorkie's liver shunt is inoperable, unfortunately, so he will never be able to eat the same stuff as my maltese, Emma. But it's okay, he gets to eat all kinds of other stuff. He gets homemade stuff that is safe for his liver and he does eat a prescription dog food as well.
> Here is a link to a liver shunt/mvd support group:
> http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Liver_S...nd_MVD_Support/
> The members there are very knowledgable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Thank you so much for the great web site. Great suggestion.


----------



## EmmaIrwin

mtenander1 said:


> Mia loves to chew. She loves the rawhide bones but they are very high in crude protein that it just isn't good for her with her liver shunt. Can anyone recommend some type of bone (that is not plastic) that she could have? Thanks...





mtenander1 said:


> Mia loves to chew. She loves the rawhide bones but they are very high in crude protein that it just isn't good for her with her liver shunt. Can anyone recommend some type of bone (that is not plastic) that she could have? Thanks...


I have a puppy live stunt problems. Not vet etc...
He is ALWAYS chewing. I give him sweet potato slices and raw hide.
Peel, Slice and cook the potatoe.
Then dry. The small ones are a great two minute snack the bigger one take longer. He ❤ them.

He has not eat any of the raw hind when he has bite it till it is gross and soft enough for him to get some of I give him a different one, till that one drys again.

Hope these ideas help someone.


----------

